# Firestorm or Alpha Dog?



## .223TCshooter (Nov 19, 2013)

I have $400 to spend on a call I was just wondering what you guys have to say about each call, pros and cons.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I have never used the Alpha Dog, but with Foxpro's reputation for quality, and even better reputation for customer service, why would you consider something else?

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard and hunted over a Alpha Dogg and it sounds good, but I bought a FoxPro for the reasons Varmntnv gave. I understand it's a pain to load new sounds on the AD too.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I sold my JS-4 and bought a Foxpro Wildfire. American made and have heard nothing but good about the customer service. Very easy to load new sounds into it with their software.

:hunter:


----------



## Glen (Jan 3, 2013)

Why spend that kind of money on an electronic call when you can build your own and spend your money on better optics, camo or a reloading dies ?

I built one for about $50. bucks.

You need a small ( inexpensive ) mP3 player - $!0.00 to $20.00

bucks.

A speaker ? ( a local yard sale )

A Radio Shack Mini amp. $12.00

A Radio Shack 6' connecting wire ( male plug on both ends ) $6.00

Download sounds from this web site ( free )

I have people wanting me to be the designated caller all the time because it is small, easy to carry & set up & works so well .


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Glen, I have personally built the caller you mentioned using the recommended components, and I have to say the Alpha Dogg has superior sound quality.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

love my fox pro

no wires to get tangled up either,very reliable,great sound,light weight,great range,great customer service

best of all made in the USA

but i do recomend rechargeable batteries for it


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the Firestorm and love it. I haven't been using it since I started making calls. Seems the woods these days are full the electronic call sounds and I wonder if a person might not have better luck with the hand calls where there is a lot of pressure. I will say the hands freeness of the electronic calls does make it easier when hunting alone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> love my fox pro
> 
> no wires to get tangled up either,very reliable,great sound,light weight,great range,great customer service
> 
> ...


+1 On the rechargeables. Buy the Tenergy or another good brand. The ones at walmart are OK but the others last longer.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the Alpha Dogg and like it a lot. The guys above are correct about loading different sounds on it and if you're not computer savvy it will drive you crazy. Once you get passed that point the AD works very well. Large display on the remote and easy to read in all light levels. I use both rechargeable and lithium batteries. The lithium's are on the expensive side and I use them as a backup the rechargeables. Regular alkaline batteries won't last very long in the AD in in cold weather will distort the sound. All-in-all I'm very pleased with the Alpha Dogg.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

I run the alpha dogg and enjoy it, I actually still want to buy a fox pro also though... As 220 mentioned the alpha dogg remote is easy to see and use even with gloves on. I would be scared to buy a alpha dogg but if I was to do it over it would be a fox pro.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

A guy gave me an alpha dog and I used it just to check it out. I put it back in the box and it amazes me how anyone can be pleased with one. I never promote any products of any kind but you can not deny FoxPro calls are superior to all the others. I use a CS24B and it's all I will ever use.


----------

